# Can mount, but not unmount external NTFS-USB-Disk with HAL



## cabriofahrer (May 29, 2013)

I use FreeBSD with GDM/Gnome2.32 and I can mount and unmount CD's and different USB-Sticks in Nautilus just fine.
My PolicyKit.conf looks like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"
"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

<config version="0.1">
    <match user="root|werner">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
</config>
```

So all I did is add "|werner" to the original file, which seems to work fine with all devices.

Only thing that bothers me is that my external NTFS USB-Harddisk, when plugging it into the USB-port,mounts automatically, but later I cannot unmount it by clicking the eject button like it works with any other device. A window saying "Cannot unmount...permission denied." pops up. I can only unmount it from the command line with

`#umount /media/USB-Disk`

Why is that so? The only thing different between the USB-Harddisk and other USB-Sticks to me is that it is NTFS and therefore fusefs is also involved. I would also like to mention that under Windows for that drive no eject option appears, as in Windows writecache for external devices is disabled. I don't know if that has anything to do. But if I just unplug the Disk in FreeBSD, it still appears as mounted in Gnome, so what can I do?


----------



## cpm@ (May 29, 2013)

According to hal FAQ, add this lines to /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <!-- -*- XML -*- -->

<!DOCTYPE pkconfig PUBLIC "-//freedesktop//DTD PolicyKit Configuration 1.0//EN"
"http://hal.freedesktop.org/releases/PolicyKit/1.0/config.dtd">

<!-- See the manual page PolicyKit.conf(5) for file format -->

<config version="0.1">
    <match user="root|werner">
        <return result="yes"/>
    </match>
    <define_admin_auth group="wheel"/>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
        <match user="root|werner">
                <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed">
        <match user="root|werner">
                <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
    <match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.eject">
        <match user="root|werner">
                <return result="yes"/>
        </match>
    </match>
</config>
```


----------



## cabriofahrer (May 29, 2013)

Copied your post and made a new PolicyKit.conf out of it, did a reboot and no, same behaviour, still does not unmount. Are you sure this is not related somehow to fuse or maybe to the hardware, like the controller of the hard disk or whatever?


----------



## cpm@ (May 29, 2013)

Please, read carefully all steps: How do I mount media using hal?

Also read /usr/local/share/doc/hal-0.5.14/README.fuse


----------

